# Yellowedge,snowy's,barrelfish and one amaco



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We got a very late start today because of weather. Our crew was B-rad, Rob,Tim and myself. We headed out of Pensacola Pass with some snotty head seas. Our goal today was to run to the edge and see if any wahoo were hanging around for the afternoon bite. Wefound outquickly that the stormthat just left us had also taken away all signs of life. No flyers, grass, or rips to be found. So like most fishing trips, you just have to make the best of it and do something else. While trolling and watching the bottom in 600 feet plus, we started marking up some good bottom. We started dropping baits down to the bottom since nothing was happening with the trolling. Snowy and yellowedge were our target fish. We were all amazed when the barrelfish started coming up and a few golden and gray tile fish. That was a first for recess. We fished the area for about and hour or so and then decided to run in before dark. What a great trip it turned out to be. Has anyone eaten a barrelfish and if so how did they taste to you? Hereare a few pictures of our catch. Gene and Crew


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

nice pics and report. i like to deep drop, for i call it the grocery getting of trip. we have eaten barrel fish and it is a pretty white meat and was very good as a matter of fact. you should enjoy.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

great catch guys :bowdown


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

dang recess do you guys allways have to catch all the fish. I hope theres some fish left when i can get out in my 20 footer. from what ive read on the deep drop fishing forum sfc fishing forums they say its very good. you never no if you cant go.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Gene, great post and also an educational post on the Barrel fish....Please post up how they taste as I have never had the pleasure...I plan on heading southsome time this week continuing my hunt for the gag and scampand will have my trolling gear on board this time in case we happen upon a good weed line again...1-2's...gotta go! Yahoooo!!

Jimmy


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 13, 2009)

Barrel fish or Barrel grouper as some call the fish is excellent! Enjoy!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome you guy's ! great catch. you guys are hard core fishermen. always bring home a nice booty of fish!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Like Gene said, the day started slowly as there were almost no signs of life on the surface, and we found green waterinstead of blue. However, these guys know how to adapt. After fishing with them for 5 months, I knew that we'd run into some fish. However, being that it wasGene and Tim's firsttrue stab at deep dropping, I didn't expect what unfolded at the end of the day. They marked several previously unknown spots, and the last hour or two of fishing wasincredible. Barrelfish are fun to catch and fight like a jack in myopinion. Snowy, Yellowedge, and Tilefish aren't pushovers either when sometimes coming up two at a time. 

I'll post some action shots from yesterdayand pics of dinner tonight later this evening.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome, just simply awesome, you guys have the magic touch that is for sure.:bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That there is one fine almaco. He is a whopper compared to the ones we catch.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya'll tried out the new ones didn't you Gene?

Chris


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice catch gene!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *tunapopper (5/26/2009)*Ya'll tried out the new ones didn't you Gene?
> 
> Chris


 Better then you will ever know Chris.Unless you go with us some day.The crew thanks you from the lack of sore arms. Gene


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *recess (5/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (5/26/2009)*Ya'll tried out the new ones didn't you Gene?
> ...




no doubt..I'm normally exhausted the day after fishing with these guys, but I had some spring in my step this morning. The electrics worked very well.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

forgot to ask, how big was the barrel fish? what is the state record in florida?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

NICE!!!! :clap 

Sore arms from reeling in fish, I wonder what that is LIKE!!!! :banghead


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Tim, that video has got me fired up and ready to go again. Saturday morning won't get here fast enough. 

Rob


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Tim with one of the barrelfish:










Rob with a snowy:










Dinner tonight....pan asian yellowedge, snowy, and barrelfish:


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yall are just on a tear with that new boat ain't ya Gene. Let us know how those barrels came out. :hungry Nevermind about the food report,got it! :banghead


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *countryjwh (5/26/2009)*forgot to ask, how big was the barrel fish? what is the state record in florida?


One 15 # the smallest 6 # and the strange thing was after they were out of the water they formed stripes on there sides,very weird. Gene


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch Gene, Tim I caught some deep water Grouper here not long ago be looking for the post.

Kevin


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice looking catch guys. 

I've eaten barrelfish on 2 occasions. Good eating IMHO.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *jjam (5/25/2009)*Gene, great post and also an educational post on the Barrel fish....Please post up how they taste as I have never had the pleasure...I plan on heading southsome time this week continuing my hunt for the gag and scampand will have my trolling gear on board this time in case we happen upon a good weed line again...1-2's...gotta go! Yahoooo!!
> 
> Jimmy


Jimmy they taste as good as any old gag. I think maybe even better.As of yesterday I had never eaten one.And they fight like a devil all the way up from 760 feet.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

my girlfriend whipped up some grouper cheek pasta for dinner tonight....cook freshly chopped garlic andthe grouper cheeks in olive oil. add the olive oil, garlic, and grouper cheeks toangel hair pasta. add liberal amount of parmesean or romano cheese..sprinkle just a touch of chopped green onion.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet fish fellas. Looks like they made some good eats. Nothing like going out and hammering some good fish, then coming back and cooking up a feast fit for a king. You guys sure do have it going on.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Another nice haul for Team Recess. :clap:clap I have been wanting to do some of that kind of fishing but haven't gotten out that deep yet. The deepest we've been is around 400-450.


----------

